# Eldar Phantom Titan - project log by Bubblematrix



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I have embarked upon a truly apocalyptic project, so have decided to log it here - hopefully you will be able to give some advice as I go and pass judgement on the build as it progresses, in return I will offer and insight into the madness of the project, the techniques used, some helpful size references should you also decide to have a go, and hopefully some entertainment in the reading. In my previous free time engagement (Warcraft guild management) I wrote a lot of guides and statements, hopefully my writing style will engage you, if not then switch off to the writing - and marvel at the pretty pictures, above all - enjoy.

*Phantom Project Log - WK 1: Proper prior planning...*

Inspired by my brothers work on an ork gargant I decided to also build a titan class model. Unfortunately I had an eldar army, this left me with few options, the Revenant Titan had already been made by forgeworld and as I wanted to eventually use the titan at my local games shop I felt it ought to be an out of print model.

This left the Phantom and Warlock titans, as they were both similar I decided the best way was to work on a kit/process by which a set of similar titans could be produces - what would be cooler than an titan? - a titan squad!

I decided to base the Phantom on the old style epic model (as I really dont like the new one), this gave me several resources to work from - the epic model and the old armourcast titans.

I got a picture of the dissasembled epic titan and blew it up to the scale which I was working at - with a little help from Mr. Google I managed to get some idea of how big the titan should be.









*[Titan pieces blown up on paper, with Mars ice cream bars to give the scale]*

Next I thought about how to modernize it, to keep you hanging I will keep the sketches until later in the log (when they take physical form), but the basic idea was to make it look much more active and like the Revenant, after all - it is a large titan suposedly built in the same style, so it should look like a larger more heavily armed version of the Revenant.

In the planning stages I decided that I needed to make sure the model was strong enough to survive the game table, this would be achieved by constructing a frame onto which the main structure of the titan would be built. Also I wanted the parts in kit form so that I could pose the titans in different ways. I chose to make the frame using copper water pipes, this would be strong enough to support the titan but also easily cut and bent if needed, also it comes in an easily available standard size allowing me to repeat the process as needed.

Using a pipe cutter, sections of pipe were cut for the various body parts. These were then layed out on the plan. 

_Tip: use blue tak to stick the pipes to the plan, this prevents them rolling everywhere and getting confused._









*[Copper pipe skelleton]*

Satisfied that the skelleton looked right I began to bulk out some of the component using platicard. The intention is to build up the shape of the titan then fill holes and smooth out the structure using various modelling putties.
The plasticard will give nice even sheets to areas which need them, the modelling putty will allow me to smooth the curves shapes of the titan.

This technique will not only allow me to get the titan shape correct quickly but will also save me having weak areas completely modelled using putty - and most importantly won't cost the the fortune that such a large amount of putty would!









*A few additions - groin, kneepads and foot*

Note the anotations on the design backing - I have sketched on some ideas for an improved foot, I hate the old phantom chicken feet, this is one of the modernisation parts which I will detail fully later.

The groin component has had some plasticard added to make the triangles, this will be packed out and smoothed to make something much like the existing epic titan.

*Next* - packing out the skelleton, adding joints and making the titan take shape


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I shall certainly be watching this thread. Keep up the good work k:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Such a clever idea, looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A very daunting project. 

A novel idea to use copper tubing as the skeleton, but how are you intend to attach the plastic card to the frame? I cant tell from the photo.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I own one of these beasts and will be looking forward to seeing yours, I took the saw to mine and chopped it up some to add movement. I want to make new feet for mine as well, I dispise the feet.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

@humakt: in my next picture post I will zoom in on some of the plasticard work, so far I have used a contact gap filling adhesive, but to be honest it is not ideal. I will most likely switch to cyanoacrylate (superglue) gel

@Djinn24: I have seen your baby, I like the motion you have given the model, and I think we should form an anti-fanclub for the phantom feet. Mine will be very much like the Revenant, which I believe is the route you are also going - lets compare feet


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes. If you like, once i get my cam working again I will snap a lot of pics of my revenant's feet so we both have a good working model.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been away on business this week so have not made as much progress as I would have liked, but will still post some pics of the work I get done this weekend tommorow - in advance a little WIP photo of the titan foot:









*[WIP titan foot - modified design]*


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

*WK 2: Modelling using putty*

This week I was out on business, so to make up for my lack of mid week work I pulled double hard at the weekend. Hopefully you will find the results pleasing.

This week included my first experiences of "green stuff" modelling putty, I have in the past used Milliput, a much more grainy and less sticky substance.
Taking advice from a few websites I have bought a range of putties all with their pro's and con's. The big pro with the green stuff was its price - much cheaper than either the "pro-create" or "brown stuff" putties I have also bought. But all I can say to anyone not experienced with green stuff - it sticks to everything!

Tip: dip your tools in water as you use them, this will make smoothing the putty easier and it will not stick to wet tools, be warned however - a second layer will not stick to we putty so you will need to dry it or wait for it to dry.

Onto the plasticard frame of the groin I molded a layer of green stuff using rolled ribbons of puty on the plasticard edges, this gave the organic molded look I was after.

This was built up in stages mixing the puty as I went so that when used it had the maximum moldability.

The front of the groin is close to completion, the back still needs doing.









*[Groin with front "green stuff" puty layers]*

Note the donut shape on top, this is the join to the body, this was formed by pressing a round ball of puty onto the groin section and pushing the mating tube part from the body into it - this will ensure they will fit together later.

The balls on the tube ends are marbles glued in place, they will make up the ball part of the hip joints, once cast the ball joints can be drilled and pinned, for now a smooth ball was what I was after and a marble seemed the best choice.

Next I did some work on the foot, the frame was again made using plasticard and bulked out using styrofoam (to reduce the ammount of putty).

Tip: to make the styrofoam symetrical I found that by cutting a large piece of foam to shape then in half I was able to make two similar shaped pieces for either side.









*[Foot WIP with puty molded side]*

The foot was then built up using a thick layer of green stuff followed by a thinner layer of pro-create, the procreate was much easier to get smooth using water and will be hard enough to sand down once set - this will mean I can get a nice smooth finish to the "hooves".

The feet on the titan are the first bit which I have re-designed, the original Phantom feet looked like an afterthought and resembled chickens feet.
The Revenant model from forgeworld has much more hooflike feet, I decided to model the Phantom feet to be similar, however as the titan is much larger I felt that it should have more complex feet, the end result was a cross between the orginal and the Revenant model.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

looking good cant wait to see it come together. Its nice to see someone doing an eldar titan for once rather than a warhound etc. Keep it up


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

*WK 2.5: Can you guess what it is yet?*

As I have actually gotten some modelling time in this week (while watching the new Battlestar Galactica) I thought I would post a pre-weekends work progress update, that and some of the parts are finally looking like a Phantom.

Saving some of my efforts to show off after the weekend (as they need only a bit more shaping) here are some pictures of the initial cuttout of the wing, first I drew out the wing patern over a print out at scale - this meant I could make them look the way I wanted while staying true to the orginal. I then cut out this pattern and stuck it to some plasticard:









*[Wing pattern stuck to plasticard]*

Then I cut round the pattern to make a plasticard wing, this will be shaped using more green stuff.

The wing attaches to the body by fitting into a slot and hooking over a bit of the pipe skelleton, this will mean when I cast the wing I can use a plasticard insert in the wing, this will make them removable for transport and rubust when attached.

Let me now introduce you to the body, this was built up over the last few weeks, but until now I wasnt sure it was staying this way - so I didnt photo it.

The skelleton was again made using copper pipe, in this part I used a T-section to keep it rigid and uniform. I then pushed a block of styrofoam onto this to give it bulk.

Tip: the semi-sharp edge created on the pipe by the pipe cutter is just sharp enough to cut through the styrofoam, this saves trying to bore a hole and gets a nice tight fit between the foam and the pipe.

Onto the foam I glued some armour plating, this will be further shaped using green stuff, the details on the rear and sides will be added using more pasticard and green stuff, I am aiming for a hybrid of the Revenant and old skool Phantom in the body plating.









*[Wing fitted to body WIP]*

This weekend I intend to continue shaping of the foot, groin and body sections. I will also start initial work on the shoulder pad and may order some resin to start experimenting with the cast work.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

It's starting to look pretty awesome, can't wait to see the end result. ( So my Seraphim have something to chop into pieces  )


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

oooo, coolness! Looking lovely there, keep it up!

Edit: Dammit Inquisitor Einar! Thats atleast 4 times you've ninja'd me!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like it. It's going to look fantastic when finished. You might want to hit the putty with some ultra fine sandpaper to buff it to a really smooth finish though, in some of the pics it looks a little lumpy in spots.

Awesome work +rep


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Crimson_Chin said:


> I really like it. It's going to look fantastic when finished. You might want to hit the putty with some ultra fine sandpaper to buff it to a really smooth finish though, in some of the pics it looks a little lumpy in spots.
> 
> Awesome work +rep


Thanks much, I picked up some grades of sandpaper today - will be entering the fill-prime-sand loops on the hoofs pretty soon 

shoulderpad is taking shape, hopefully will get my first part assembled shots together this weekend - so I can check the scale and make sure its all correct before all the finishing details are started


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow this is amazing.

Kudos to giving yourself such a awesome challenge, I look forward to seeing more :biggrin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, the update didn't happen so...

*WK 4: The extended week that included yet another spell in Switzerland*

This 1.5 weeks has been a bit full again, so the progress is nowhere near what I would have liked, but as you will see - it is coming on.

First developments are that the titan now has a shoulder pad, and I am showing the leg sections - these have been in development but I was not sure they were right, the bottom half of the leg is still not quite there (it keeps unwrapping) but I might have a solution - lots more green stuff.









*Body parts*

The top half of the leg is copper tubing with a few styrofoam shapers at the top and bottom - and then a layer of green stuff

The shoulderpad is styrofoam with some plastic - the big blue bit is a fabric softner lid cut down as it was just right to build upon.

Tip: when cutting softner bottles do not push the knife into the material, slip, and stab your finger - or you bleed, rush to the bathroom and have to spend the day with a plaster on it, making sanding much harder.

Next detail - the foot:









*Foot with some sanding*

As you can see it had been sanded (first run) and any bumpy bits filled, so officially the "sand-fill" loop has been entered, the finish using some fine paper is lovely, but the time I will spend sanding on this project could have been spent painting my whole army!

The white plasticard bit in the middle is being built up with green stuff details and will look more bulked out, the eventual aim is that the cast components of the foot will have plasticard inserts much like those used to make the foot.

Note the marble used for a ball and socket joint, this has been glued into the pipe and then the socket was formed using another marble wetted and pushed into the green stuff "seat".

The resin cast will have these balls made in resin and will be able to be drilled and pinned - allowing posing but also giving strength.









*Leg components*

The leg in total will comprise of the foot, two leg sections and a knee pad, the only part yet to be started is the pad - which will most likely be a green stuff sculpt.

So far I am pleased with the look of the leg, the bottom half still needs work - but the top half gives me confidence that I can achieve an even and symetric component when needed.

Next week(?) there will be further details to the body, leg components and foot will go through the sanding loop a few more times.

Still to go list:

Start the head (nervous about this part so will be a while i feel)
finish green stuff work on the groin
bulk out the wings with green stuff to get the shaping
start weapon variants
experiment with the casting parts


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quite an amazing feat you're acomplishing :victory:

Looking awesome so far, can't wait to see this completed.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

On a side note:

I thought learning to play Eldar was the next step, so I have dug out all my models to build and paint currently I have:

Autarch with power sword (blister one)
Jain'Zarr
Baharoth
10x fire dragons
2x fire dragon exarch
approximately 17 jet bikes (some to be conveted for warlocks etc)
3x shining spears
2x Fire prism
2x Wave serpent
1x Avatar
9x Vyper Jetbike
5x swooping hawks + exarch

Mostly car boot and ebay purchases, I intend to build enough to learn to play - so the Phantom project will now extend to - "Bubblematrix builds a Phantom - and learns to play Eldar as he does it"

Any advice is welcome as I am starting from fresh here (most are still un-built) - and I have already got the idea that the hawks will not be a priority


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Just to keep you posted, this project hasn't gone dead.

I have been painting up and assembling some models to learn to play with, including (see sig) some nice shuriken cannon jetbikes.

Fire prisms are my current work, and the endless different shades of red on the first jetbike squad.

As for the titan - it now has the little diamond thingy on its upper leg, some more work on the groin and upper torso (sounds like its been working out) and the foot is almost complete having been sanded and filled a good few times.

I am once again being sent away on business (I think this project is cursed) but pending my next order of green stuff turning up, I will be posting some shots of the titan in it's current state.

Casting will be happening in the very near future as I think I will be motivated to put more time in once I have A) spent loads of money on a resin casting newbie kit B) start to have nice pairs of completed components to make the titan start to look more complete.

I have also found that a friend has access to a laser cutter - so as a special side project I will be working on a titan compatible warp gate.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

My only Critizm is:
I think the Chest needs to be Bulked out a bit. As in, make it more 3d by giving it a raised surface.

Apart from that, Im really impressed.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Orochi said:


> My only Critizm is:
> I think the Chest needs to be Bulked out a bit. As in, make it more 3d by giving it a raised surface.
> 
> Apart from that, Im really impressed.


Thanks for the CC

The plan is to build it up with green stuff, to give it more pectorals (I give in - gym descriptions are the best way to describe the titan), most areas are being made using bulk material then a layer of modelling putty used to give the final shape and surface texture.

Unlike "flat" titans the phantom seems to look better each time I add some more green stuff to give it a fluid organic look, my next order of putty should be here before the weekend and I will get to work on the body as this will bring the project together more.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

aha, sorry, didnt mean to suggest something you already plan on doing.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A slightly delayed report on progress, but there finally has been some.

My order of green stuff turned up this week so I have had some more material to work with.
In between sorting out the materials for some modular terrain and a nice piece of ork scenery for my brother (Gog on the forums), I have been sanding and filling and even got round to some build up of the parts.

First off (and the picture doesnt do it justice) I added the little diamond detail on the leg, just like the existing phantom, I also sanded and filled a few times and have put a coat of white paint on it to see how well the last few defects show up.









[Leg with diamond detail]

The next big bit of progress was with the shoulder pad, I added the flaring sections (they came out just as I had hoped) these will be filled out with green stuff, but are currently drying.









[Shoulder pad flarings]

Also I have started to fill the body out a bit, the edges of the plasticard have been shaped using green stuff and I have started to build up the chest plate, I will be finishing this bit off and adding some spirit stone details - but first I have yet more sanding!

The wing has been packed out and partially shaped, I have decided to build most of the wing out of foam then will look into coating it with a glaze/varnish of some kind once shaped.









[chest details and wing packing]

I have some ideas about the head in progress, but need to decide which size I am going for, apart from that its all sanding and filling going on at the moment.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice so far.
Can't wait to see the finished version.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

So... what's the progress report for August? I like what I see so far... k:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a quick one - in the words of Granny Weatherwax "I ain't dead"

I will be finishing up some work on it tonite - to cut a long story short - work has been VERY busy this last month and so progress has been slow, coupled with me building and painting an Eldar army to learn to play with (3 games so far) my time has been spent.

I will update with pictures but in summary:

The wing has been coated in layers of fine polyfilla and sanded back to be smooth and hard - looking excellent when sanded - but will need a photo in between coats as otherwise it looks aweful.

The chest is built up with GS and the first sanding has been done, it will need a few cycles of "fill-sand-fill" to get it right, also have painted it with white to fill thin cracks and smooth the surface before the next sanding (it hilights areas which will look wrong once complete)

The groin has some more work on the hip joints - the "ridgy" bit in between the groin and leg.

I will be on holiday in the later weeks of August so no progress there - I would expect to have the body and groin shaped and smoothed by mid september, the legs and wings by the end of september and cast the first set in october - so I think my Xmas present to Heresey will be pics of an unarmed but mostly complete Phantom, leaving me the Xmas break to get some serious work done on the weapons and head - so.... a long term project


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Witches abroad - Discworld FTW...gd old terry


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

*i want one*

i sooo want to biuld one but my puddying skills are nill, and eldar are all curvey so it will be hard but if you can do it im sure i can... just were to begien... can you give some messurments on your frame as you go?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> On a side note:
> 
> I thought learning to play Eldar was the next step, so I have dug out all my models to build and paint currently I have:
> 
> ...


you defantly need wraith guard!!! i always feild 10


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok are you going to make molds of this so you can have multibles? if so how can i get one and how much would you charge... im very impressed so far


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

> i sooo want to biuld one but my puddying skills are nill, and eldar are all curvey so it will be hard but if you can do it im sure i can... just were to begien... can you give some messurments on your frame as you go?


I think my advice here is - just try! get some materials and start, I had no experience when I started and am learning as I go, so - green stuff, some styrofoam and plasticard and get sculpting.

I will put some measurements up with the finished parts - for some idea then the green backdrop is 1cm squares.



> you defantly need wraith guard!!! i always feild 10


Am working on it - but they are a little expensive, and I am more jetbike/skimmer based, if ebay gives up some then I will field a squad in a wave serpent.



> ok are you going to make molds of this so you can have multibles? if so how can i get one and how much would you charge... im very impressed so far


I have intentions of a few copies for myself including one warlock conversion - but as GW IP would be infringed by selling these I will not be doing that, and to be honest I have no desire to make money from it - its a project to give me a unique headpiece for my army not to cash in on modelling.

These kind of projects are for personal prestige in an army - my advice - get to work on your own, it will not only be a unique masterpiece of modelling wonder it will also be a personal experience - the journey is part of it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wait, so are these going to count as Revenant Titans?
Because there aren't rules for anything bigger, and well.
It'd be nice to use the models, I guess.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Wait, so are these going to count as Revenant Titans?
> Because there aren't rules for anything bigger, and well.
> It'd be nice to use the models, I guess.


I don't really understand how you got that impression - they are Phantoms, the Warlock conversion is a different head and some pimpin out of the rest of the titan.

Lords of Battle give rules for Phantom and Warlock titans or (as with all unlisted super heavies) custom rules are easily worked out using the available information - but tbh just using the accepted rules on the titan will be most sensible.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I don't really understand how you got that impression - they are Phantoms, the Warlock conversion is a different head and some pimpin out of the rest of the titan.
> 
> Lords of Battle give rules for Phantom and Warlock titans or (as with all unlisted super heavies) custom rules are easily worked out using the available information - but tbh just using the accepted rules on the titan will be most sensible.


What lords of Battle?

I don't understand what you mean by the first paragraph.

And yeah, all I was asking was are you going to make/find rules for a Phantom, or use Revenant rules.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Lords of Battle is a custom supliment made by a guy on his website, its got rules for biger apoch units like Phantoms and Ork Gargants, however GW encorage you to make rules for BIG units using thair custom data sheet for apoc, I have a link to Lords of Battle if you want it PM me, however have been told not to post it for some reason.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

<removed my own link>

Yeah just google search it - no idea why it cant be posted here (probably GW IP department being pointlessly anal)

the BoLS lords of battle data sheets are a good standard, but there are plenty more. The Warlock is also included here - but I kind of had an idea for the warlock armament which might need some custom rules (will divulge later)

It will be fielded as a Phantom as it will stand 2-3 times the height of a Revenant and is much more heavily armed.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> It will be fielded as a Phantom as it will stand 2-3 times the height of a Revenant and is much more heavily armed.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


O_O
DEAR LORD!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

*The Update that Never Came...*

I'm off on holidya for a week then business for another week so thought I would finally take some picks and put them up - sadly I am caught mid sanding (all my paper has been worn out) so the wings arent perfect - also its all a bit white as I have undercoated to fill minor cracks ready for another sanding pass.

Ok this is the progress so far..

The groin now has some ridging on the leg joints, this has had to be done in stages as otherwise the rings stick together and come out very messy. I intend to finish the rings then complete the smoothing out of the groin. It is likely that this will be the first fully completed part.









*[Groin again]*

The body has been filled out, the chest is much more complete - just needs a bit of sanding and filling and then details can be added.

The wings have been filled and sanded multiple times, they are mid sanding run as my paper has been ground away - the filler I used is pretty hard on the paper - but once sanded is giving a lovely smooth finish.









*[Body and wing filled out nicely]*

The back has also had some work, the ridging detail was inspired from the original Phantom and details on the Revenant, the back will be built up in stages but is almost completed, the neck area needs some work and I intent to make a joining feature to join with the groin component - impossible to decribe but I know what I want and have tried it (but at the time the putty stuck to the tools so I removed it - remember kids always water your tools!)









*[Back with details]*

On the "building some Eldar to play with" front, I painted my first Eldar model (also first paint job in about 3 years) I really like the newer ranger models, I am looking forward to completing more and having some units to play with [EDIT: just realised I didnt highlight the gun holster - and a few other things, damn photo your work and you see all the little mistakes  ]:


























*Coming.. lets not lie and say soon, so ... sometime:*

Completed groin
Knee component started
Wing complete
First castings of a groin and upper leg set (will be a scary time)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking wicked man, Eldar certainly have some interesting architecture


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A mini update:

Work on the body has continued, the sanding filling cycle is a little more advanced but not much. I have been working on another project for a bit (will post those pictures soon) so have been off the titan.

However I picked up my modelling knife and hacked up some more plastic and foam to bring you:









*[Titan head - roughed]*

The head is being assemled the same way in which I made the foot, so it looks blocky and rough at the moment.

The basic cross section (side) shape was cut from plasticard and then a top down shape cut and cut into halfs. These were glued together. The foam was then glued in big pieced to the frame, sanding has partially comenced and then more foam added once I was happy the shapes were going right.

The front was made by glueing a thin piece of cut plastic in place, the white plastic rim is there to get a nice straight edge when I start to build it up with modelling putty (likely procreate on this bit again for the hardness and sandability)

I will pick up some sandpaper this weekend and post pics of the other parts in their current state.


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

cool +rep i like it alot


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A quick update, the head now has its first layers of putty, I have been filling and sanding, the front mask is in place and the eye slit has been made by building up the mask.

The body has some more work on the back including detailing.

All other work on this project has been filling and sanding (not worth the photos).

My time has however been sucked up by another little project - which the first fruits are soon to be completed, I will link it here once there is somthing complete, and trust me - the other project was worth it


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Slight misshap with my web space - lost all the pictures - will see which ones I can find and will re-upload them over the weekend


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Slight misshap with my web space - lost all the pictures - will see which ones I can find and will re-upload them over the weekend


Aaw nuu D:
Hope to see something nice


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

After trawling my computer I have recovered most of the pictures I previously lost and have uploaded them.

Check this guy out if you havent already:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47545

A very nice take on the phantom, and seeing what it can look like - I have been inspired to GET A MOVE ON!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

This is looking good fella for a complete scratch build job very nice

If you want some in detail pics of the armourcast Phantom let me know it may help with the detailing i can take sum of the one i have and then upload for you


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, after a long break from the project, in which I learned to play, bought an army and got introduced to apocalypse - I am working on my titan again.

I have found a much improved solution to the sanding loops - ultrafine polyfilla, having built up the pieces in green stuff etc I have given them a coat of the polyfilla. I once sanded back it leaves a nice hard smooth finish.

So here is how it looks at the moment (part way through a sanding op), the wings are being built up slowly and i am pretty much happy with the results.
The notch in the front of the wing is for a changeable weapon pod - to be made once the parts in progress are completed.









[Wing showing the shape its taking]









[WIP components held together]









[WIP components held together - another angle]

Im currently smoothing out the head, finishing the wing and am going to sand down the shoulder so it has a nice smooth finish.

The legs did not look good enough and I am re-doing the bottom section, the hoofs are likely to stay as they are.


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

looking good m8

was going to say a good model putty i would defiantly recommend milliput standard as a basis for the construction i have used it and all the work seen so far is with £20 or 1kg of the stuff 

defiantly loving this


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Many thanks to couger-w for his pics of his titans knee - has inspired some motion on my part (no pun intended)

I have hacked some foam out to form the core for my lower leg:









[Leg section roughed out]









[Leg section with existing foot]

The new leg section fits well with the existing foot and looks much better to me, it will be a lot more work than the wrap around plastic one - but I think it will be worth it.

Other work done tonite was some sanding on the head and more polyfilla on the wings - the head is looking very nice now, needs some thought on details tho.

Pictures of the head (sanded) and wing (fully built up) after the weekend (i hope)


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

nice lower leg section m8, bit of advise try and get the center of the pivot for the knee more central to the leg with more of a sweeping down effect at the back, if u get what i mean :S lol


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

omg this is awsome man +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

spectacular. A very professional scratchbuild. Most repworthy


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the good words all, this weekend I have spent a little time on another model which is well needed (and actually got a game in).

Pictures of the titan work this week are a little pointless as they look smoother and thats about it, if I get much more done then I will post some smooth parts in all their glory (the wings are especially good now they are taking shape).

For now, here is a picture of my WIP jetseer, the body part is being made up so I can cast them and make my seer council. The part is designed to fit with the GW jetbike bits all chopped up and reformed - this way I dont get sued but do get nice bikes, each farseer and warlock is going to be hand fasioned from guardians and lots of GS:










Edit: for informaiton, the spirit stone on the seers head is central, the shadows make it look kinda off to the side


----------

